# Tyres



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Need a set of 4 tyres before the summer kicks in proper. Any recommendations on cheap places that won't be fake or dodgy retreads?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

There's a whole street filled with new tyre and RIM shops somewhere behind Sahara Center in Sharjah...prices are better than in Dubai.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Cheers, seen the gazillion small garages etc in Sharjah, trouble is I don't trust any of them without some kind of recommendation.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Give Chris at Icon a call - icon auto - 4x4 specialist - dubai UAE He'll not rip you off and get you a quality product - and he stands by his guarantees too.

Top bloke, top garage. 4 338 2744 In Al Quoz basically opposite the cement factory.


----------

